# Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?



## Cool1997 (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich wollte mal so wissen wie ihr auf Brassen im Fluss angelt.
Köder ?
Montage ?
Futterkorb (Wenn ja welchen Futter ?)
Hakengröße ?
Schwimmer ?
Wie füttert ihr an ,vor dem angeln ?
Wie weit wirft ihr raus ?

usw. ??


----------



## hajobu (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Ich kaufe mir eine Packung Maggi Halb&Halb, rühre das Zeug an, forme kleine Knödel daraus, dann koche ich die bis sie alle oben schwimmen, danach werden sie in Paniermehl gewälzt, damit sie nicht zusammenkleben. Mit der Ködernadel auf den Haken ziehen und dann wird damit auf Grund oder mit Pose gefischt. Anfuttern tu ich höchstens mit Paniermehl gemischt mit Haferflocken. Bei uns an der Talsperre klappt das vorzüglich !!#6


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Hallo ich wollte mal so wissen wie ihr auf Brassen im Fluss angelt.
Köder ?  Made oder Rotwurm
Montage ?  einfach Futterkorb
Futterkorb (Wenn ja welchen Futter ?) Ja, DS Feeder VDE
Hakengröße ? je nach Brassengrösse 18-8er
Schwimmer ? geht auch aber am Anfang schwerer zu lernen
Wie füttert ihr an ,vor dem angeln ? beim Feedern alle 2min bis zum ersten Biss
Wie weit wirft ihr raus ? je nach Gewässer und Kanten 10-70m


----------



## Cool1997 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Muss Feeder Futter teuer sein ?
z.B. http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...Path=775_21_1535_41_89_1152&products_id=32616
Muss mann das Futter sieben ?
Wieviel braucht man so für 4-5 Stunden ?
Wieviel füttert ihr an ?


----------



## 911 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



Cool1997 schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte mal so wissen wie ihr auf Brassen im Fluss angelt.
> Köder ? *Hauptsächlich Maden, gelegentlich Dendrobeana*
> Montage ? *Entweder Schlaufenmontage oder Feeder Boom*
> Futterkorb (Wenn ja welchen Futter ?) *Browning Sweet Breams oder Mondial-F Brasem Cage Feeder gemischt mit gut bindendem Fliesswasserfutter, oft auch mehrere billigere Fertigfutter gemischt mit Van den Eynde "Brasem"*
> ...


so wird bei uns in der donau zumindest geangelt...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Köder: Wenn die Temperaturen passen fische ich von März bis Oktober normalerweise am liebsten Maden. Meistens fange ich mit einer Made am Haken an, je nach Fischgröße gehe ich dann auch schonmal auf 2 Maden. Aber auch mit einer Made kann man große Fische fangen.
Montage: Sieht bei mir ganz einfach aus: Ein kleiner Anti-Tangle-Boom auf die Hauptschnur, da den Futterkorb reinklippen, Wirbel, Vorfach, Haken
Futter: Bewährt haben sich bei mir Sorten von van den Eynde, das Futter was Gardenfly empfohlen hat kann ich auch weiterempfehlen#6 Je nachdem wie du dein Futter haben willst kannst du auch noch Maden zugeben, ich finde, dadurch wird es effektiver. Ich nehme meistens 150-250ml Maden pro kg, das musst du aber für dich selbst entscheiden.
Hakengröße: Ich fange immer mit 16er an und entscheide dann je nach Situation, ob kleinere Haken gut wären oder ob auch größere Haken sinnvoll sind. Meistens bleibe ich aber beim 16er.
Pose: Beim Flussangeln, vor allem als Anfänger, fände ich die Feedermontage um einiges besser geeignet.
Anfüttern: Meistens mische ich das Futter vor dem Aufbauen des Angelplatzes an. Ca. 5 Min. vor dem ersten Auswurf kommen je nach Strömung 4-6 Mandarinengroße Ballen auf den Platz.
Platz: Ich fische meistens an der Kante


----------



## 911 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



Cool1997 schrieb:


> Muss Feeder Futter teuer sein ?
> z.B. http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...Path=775_21_1535_41_89_1152&products_id=32616
> Muss mann das Futter sieben ?
> Wieviel füttert ihr an ?



Es gibt auch billige gute Feederfutter. Ausserhalb von Wettkämpfen, wenn du allein am Wasser bist, würd ich billiges fischen. Wenn alle 5m ein Angler sitzt, würd ich auf hochwertigeres, geschmacksintensiveres Futter setzen.
Sieben ist kein Muss. Bei ungesiebtem Futter besteht allerdings die Gefahr, dass die Futterballen bzw. das Futter im Korb sich nicht löst, also zerfällt. Beim Einholen der Montage sollte grundsätzlich nie Futter im Korb verbleiben.
Die Menge des Futters hängt vom Fischbestand, Strömung und Schiffverkehr ab. Wenn sich viel und großer Fisch am Platz befindet, reicht das nachfüttern mit dem Korb alleine nicht mehr aus. Dazu kommt noch die Menge Futter, die von der Strömung weggetrieben wird und jedes einzelne Schiff zieht wieder das Futter am Grund in Richtung Fahrtrinne und somit in die Strömung.
D.h. wenn ich in moderater Strömung, z.B. an der Strömungskante angle, mäßiger Schiffverkehr ist, und ich alle 5 Minuten einen Fisch fange, dann ist 4kg Futter für mich unterstes Limit um die Fische am Platz zu halten  (für 4-5 Stunden angeln)...


----------



## Cool1997 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Was hält ihr eigentlich von Top Secret Power Food ?
Welche mischung nimmt ihr für brassen( im fluss) von Top Secret Power Food ?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



Cool1997 schrieb:


> Was hält ihr eigentlich von Top Secret Power Food ?
> Welche mischung nimmt ihr für brassen( im fluss) von Top Secret Power Food ?



Bei mir hat es irgendwie nie ganz gezündet#c Obwohl das Top Secret Futter in der Regel ganz vernbünftig ist.

Aber seitdem ich auf van den Eynde und auch Mosella umgestiegen bin, läuft es beim Feedern und auch beim Matchen. Bei Mosella ist die Mischung "Big Fish" richtig gut.


----------



## Cool1997 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Und was hällst du von den Top Secret Futterkonzentrate z.B. Brassen+ Feeder =fisch kp aber was hälst du davon ?


----------



## Downbeat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



Cool1997 schrieb:


> Was hält ihr eigentlich von Top Secret Power Food ?
> Welche mischung nimmt ihr für brassen( im fluss) von Top Secret Power Food ?


Ich hab z.Z. TS Power Food in Benutzung und bin bedingt zufrieden damit. Ich habe am Anfang Brassen Mix und Fliesswasser Mix im Verhältniss 2:1 gemischt und dazu nochmal ein Viertel der Menge an Paniermehl. Aktuell mische ich noch ein günstiges Karpfenfutter dazu weil mir die Partikelgröße bei Top Secret zu klein ist und mir die kleinen Rotaugen zu schnell den Futterplatz räumen. Aber probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



Cool1997 schrieb:


> Und was hällst du von den Top Secret Futterkonzentrate z.B. Brassen+ Feeder =fisch kp aber was hälst du davon ?



Meinst du die in den Plastikdosen?


----------



## Downbeat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Ich glaub er meint diese:
http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...el/karpfenfutter/top-secret-futterkonzentrate


----------



## Cool1997 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Ich hab z.Z. TS Power Food in Benutzung und bin bedingt zufrieden damit. Ich habe am Anfang Brassen Mix und Fliesswasser Mix im Verhältniss 2:1 gemischt und dazu nochmal ein Viertel der Menge an Paniermehl. Aktuell mische ich noch ein günstiges Karpfenfutter dazu weil mir die Partikelgröße bei Top Secret zu klein ist und mir die kleinen Rotaugen zu schnell den Futterplatz räumen. Aber probieren geht über studieren.



2:1           2  kg futter mit 1 kg paniermehl ?


----------



## Cool1997 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

genau ich meine das


----------



## Downbeat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



Cool1997 schrieb:


> 2:1           2  kg futter mit 1 kg paniermehl ?


Ne, z.B. 2kg BrassenMix - 1kg FliesswasserMix und dazu noch 750g Paniermehl


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

@ Cool1997
Dazu kann ich leider nicht mehr so viel sagen. Mit TS-Produkten angel ich leider nicht mehr sehr viel, obwohl ich hier noch einige KG Futter liegen hab|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Downbeat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Was ich letztens noch mit Erfolg probiert hab (bis jetzt aber nur im See) ist Lockstoff Konzentrat ButterVanille von TS hat auch schöne Brassen gebracht, aber der Fluss-Test steht wie gesagt noch aus.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Was ich letztens noch mit Erfolg probiert hab (bis jetzt aber nur im See) ist Lockstoff Konzentrat ButterVanille von TS hat auch schöne Brassen gebracht, aber der Fluss-Test steht wie gesagt noch aus.



Ich glaube ich unterschätze das TS Futter, scheinst ja damit ganz gut zu fischen. Ich glaub ich werd die Wochen mal meine Kilos verangeln


----------



## Downbeat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Ich will`s nicht zu hoch loben haben mir halt zum testen mal ein paar Sachen geholt und bin ganz gut damit gefahren (mit Einschränkungen, siehe Partikelgröße).
Der nächste Test ist Futter von FTMax, das macht nen soliden Eindruck für nen echt schmalen Kurs.


----------



## Cool1997 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Eh mein Angelgeschäft hat nur : Allround Mix,Karpfen Mix,Brassen Mix,Feeder Mix



Und Futterkonzetrate : Karpfen-Spezial, Brassen-Spezial, Rotaugen-Spezial, Feeder-Spezial, Fliesswasser-Spezial, Stillwasser-Spezial, Allround-Spezial, Wettkampf-Gold, Black Power, Joint mit Fenegreci



http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...d=&inc_subcat=1&manufacturers_id=&pfrom=&pto=

Welche Futtermischung hättet ihr genommen ?


----------



## Downbeat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Versuchs doch mal mit dem Brassen-Spezial Futterkonzentrat und misch das mit Paniermehl 1:2 oder so. 
Im übrigen kannst du auch mal das FTM Futter ausprobieren das ich auch noch testen will, führt Schirmer nämlich auch Katalog Seite 314 ist da sogar noch 25cent günstiger als bei meinem Händler. Könntest da mal das Karpfen und Brassen Futter mischen oder die mal einzeln probieren.


----------



## Cool1997 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Ich probiere es mal mit dem FTM Futter also Karpfen+Brasse oder ? oder Brasse+Feeder ? oder Karpfen+Feeder ?


----------



## Downbeat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Das überlass ich jetzt mal deinem Selbstversuch welche Kombination du nimmst, dass kommt ja schliesslich auch auf das Gewässer an.


----------



## tinca88 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Habt ihr wirklich Erfolge mit top secret?
Also meiner Meinung nach produzieren die mit Abstand das schlechteste Futter, das ich kenne. Es riecht nicht gut und fängt auch nicht gut. 
Ist aber auch schon einige Jahre her, dass ich diese Erfahrung gemacht habe und evtl. haben sie sich ja verbessert und natürlich variiert das Fressverhalten von Gewässer zu Gewässer.
Ich würde euch Futter von Lorpio empfehlen, wenn ihr speziell nach günstigem, aber gleichzeitig auch gutem Futter sucht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Vielleicht war dein Futter schlecht.|kopfkrat

TS stellt qualitativ gutes Zeug her. Was wo gut läuft muss man aber selbst rausfinden . . .


----------



## Freund96 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



> Wie weit wirft ihr raus ? *Meist zur Strömungskante, also ca. auf Höhe der Buhnenköpfe. Oft gibt es aber auch "Löcher" im Kies: also kleine Vertiefungen wo sich das Futter und somit auch der Fisch gut hält*


 
Jrtz mal ne totale Jungfischer-Anfänger-Frage wie stelle ich die Strömungskante fest oder Löcher und was sind Buhnenköpfe 

Tut mir leid das ich Frage aber ich hab Keinen Plan


----------



## Katteker (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Jrtz mal ne totale Jungfischer-Anfänger-Frage wie stelle ich die Strömungskante fest oder Löcher und was sind Buhnenköpfe
> 
> Tut mir leid das ich Frage aber ich hab Keinen Plan



Schau dir das mal an. Bin zwar selber kein "Buhnenangler" aber die Profis werden sicher noch antworten.

Guckst du

Gruß


----------



## Freund96 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Das hilt mir aber nur Teilweise weiter weil ich an der Donau angle und dort wo ich dannn bin sind keine Buhnen


----------



## ueber (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*

Leichte Posenmontage und Toastbrot
mehr brauch ich nicht für Brassen.
Allerdings am Kanal und nicht am Fluss.


----------



## Dunraven (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



tinca88 schrieb:


> Habt ihr wirklich Erfolge mit top secret?
> Also meiner Meinung nach produzieren die mit Abstand das schlechteste Futter, das ich kenne. Es riecht nicht gut und fängt auch nicht gut.



Bin auch kein TS Futter Fan, auch wenn die natürlich preislich selbst jede Hausmischung schlagen mit ihren 1 Euro das Kilo.
Ein paar Sorten gehen sicher, aber ich würde dem auch nicht bei jeder vertrauen.


----------



## 911 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Jrtz mal ne totale Jungfischer-Anfänger-Frage wie stelle ich die Strömungskante fest oder Löcher und was sind Buhnenköpfe
> 
> Tut mir leid das ich Frage aber ich hab Keinen Plan



Der Buhnenkopf ist derjenige Teil der Buhne, der am weitesten vom Ufer entfernt ist; also, wenn du auf der Buhne einen Meter über den Buhnenkopf hinausgehst, dann liegst du im Wasser. Zwischen 2 Buhnen ist das Wasser normalerweise deutlich ruhiger als mitten in der Strömung. Der Übergang zwischen "ruhigem Wasser" und Strömung ist die Strömungskante. Die Strömungskante befindet sich ca. auf Höhe der Buhnenköpfe.  Bei uns an der Donau kann man ungefähr so vorgehen: 


ruhiges Wasser: Futterkörbe zwischen 20 und 40 Gramm bleiben liegen; werden also nicht abgetrieben
Strömungskante: 20 Gramm Körbe werden weggeschwemmt, selten reichen 30 Gramm; in der Regel braucht man so 30-70 Gramm, um liegenzubleiben
Strömung: da reichen 150 gr nicht aus, um liegenzubleiben
Für Löcher braucht man gute Platzkenntnis. Bei Niedrigwasser schauen bei uns viele Kiesbänke raus und man kann teilweise 20 Meter in Richtung Fahrtrinne gehen, ohne Nass zu werden. Dann kann man auch Vertiefungen (Löcher) in den Kiesbänken sehr schön sehen. Alternativ kann man auch einfach mal baden gehen und die Bodenstrukturen ein bischen erkunden.


----------



## 911 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr auf Brassen im Fluss ?*



tinca88 schrieb:


> Habt ihr wirklich Erfolge mit top secret?
> Also meiner Meinung nach produzieren die mit Abstand das schlechteste Futter, das ich kenne. Es riecht nicht gut und fängt auch nicht gut.
> Ist aber auch schon einige Jahre her, dass ich diese Erfahrung gemacht habe und evtl. haben sie sich ja verbessert und natürlich variiert das Fressverhalten von Gewässer zu Gewässer.
> Ich würde euch Futter von Lorpio empfehlen, wenn ihr speziell nach günstigem, aber gleichzeitig auch gutem Futter sucht.



Fische heuer nur Top Secret Futter. Wenn ich mir wirklich Mühe gebe und morgens geh, dann fang ich wenns schlecht läuft ca. 5 kg auf 3 Stunden und wenns gut läuft 20 kg. Manche erwarten ein Wunder vom Futter. Aber viel wichtiger als das Futter ist einfach der Angelplatz. Bei uns gibts Buhnenfelder, in denen du keinen Fisch über 15cm fängst. Und dann gibts wieder andere, da fängst du 20kg oder 30kg Fisch. Jeder Angler und jedes Futter ist maximal so gut wie der Platz...


----------

